# Source of light brown foamy sludge on oil filter cap and part of oil dipstick?



## Red-MkV-GTI (Mar 16, 2006)

My 2006 GTI 2.0 turbo would occassional show a very small amount of condensation mixed oil as a light brown foamy sludge on the bottom of the oil filer cap over the last 4 + years. This winter the amount has increased and has also shown up on the dipstick whereby it appears to have collected in the dipstick tube. I drained the oil from the pan and oil filter cover to verify the oil itself was clean and all looks good. There is no loss of coolant, and the motor runs normally without any smoke out the pipe. Daily trips to work span 20 miles with perhaps 12 of those on the highway so there is plenty of time for optimal heat cycles.

So here's my question - is this a sign of a plugged crankcase ventilation system or a syptom of something else? Or is this normal for this motor especially during colder temps?


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

You need more time to boil off the condensation in the PCV system. I don't think you're giving it enough time to boil off. 12 miles on the highway at 60+ mph is about 12 or less minutes and prob around 3000 rpms doesn't seem like enough time to boil it all off. So then when your at work all that condensation builds up again when the engine cools off. Then the cycles starts again.


----------



## Red-MkV-GTI (Mar 16, 2006)

I suspect something more is involved since everything has remained consistant over nearly 5 years of ownership - same US location, same distance to work. Something is not sealing properly anymore - filler cap, etc, or something that should be venting is plugged and not evacuating the vapor. Maybe the thermostat is stuck open and not allowing the engine temp to rise quick enough or remain high enough - although the gauge needle is in the same place, it may be buffered like BMW's.

I'm just looking for anyone who resolved a similar concern through their dealer or other service center by changing parts.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

With the engine running take off the oil cap. If it is very hard to come off like a lot of vacuum holding it on you"ll need a new breather valve on the valve cover.


----------



## Red-MkV-GTI (Mar 16, 2006)

I suspect that there is pressure not vacuum that is causing the vapor to collect at the points of escape (oil cap and dipstick) that may be caused by a dysfunctional crankcase ventilation system (PCV). I'll discuss it with the VW service advisor since there does not appear to be anyone here that can share their personal resolution.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

google. this same topic has been getting discussed since these engines came out.

there is so much information out there about this stuff that you could find it with your eyes closed.


----------



## Yoda1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just had to replace my engine with a used 2.0 FSI that had about 25k miles. With the new engine I have the same problem. It has been over 2 months, 3 oil changes and I have to wipe off that creamy stuff from the oil filler cap and the channel below it every few days. The coolant level has remained the same. I am totally baffled. I am curious how this happens.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

its the condensation in the oil. until your car is up to full operating temp and driving in that state for a while, you will generally have that goop on there. its essentially aerated oil.

even down here in FL, and my driving over 150 miles a day easily, I still get some when its super cold out. its not a big deal...

now, for the rest of that info, just google or do a search like 99% of the people on here. there is a ton of info out there that is of great value to those looking to learn more about our motors.


----------



## Yoda1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Krieger said:


> even down here in FL, and my driving over 150 miles a day easily, I still get some when its super cold out. its not a big deal...


Thank you. This is comforting to hear. And it true it is worse when it is super cold here is colorado. I hope not to see any during the hot summer months.


----------



## Red-MkV-GTI (Mar 16, 2006)

Krieger said:


> google. this same topic has been getting discussed since these engines came out.
> 
> there is so much information out there about this stuff that you could find it with your eyes closed.


Most of us get bored or frustrated having to browse through tons of relatively useless bantering of opinions and speculation. If this is so prevelant and the anwser so well known why isn't the solution posted as a sticky? Or is there no solution because its not a problem and just something to live with. I'm just simply looking to this forum for the response that states - the dealer did blah blah and it got better.

Has anyone else seen this issue in their dipstick as well?


----------



## chubbmonkey (Feb 19, 2011)

i have the same thing going on here in CT ya its kind of cold, ok a little milk on cap is normal but now its on the stick with less than 500 mi on fresh oil. i want to know if the bsh pcv fix and or the "slashcut" method will help to get the junk out so we dont have the choc milk hangin out in the valve cover or making its way around in there?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Red-MkV-GTI said:


> Most of us get bored or frustrated having to browse through tons of relatively useless bantering of opinions and speculation. If this is so prevelant and the anwser so well known why isn't the solution posted as a sticky? Or is there no solution because its not a problem and just something to live with. I'm just simply looking to this forum for the response that states - the dealer did blah blah and it got better.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this issue in their dipstick as well?


There really isn't a solution its condensation in the oil. The only way you can really test it is wen it starts to warm up outside see if it sticks around or drive the hell out of it for an hr to evaporate the water if its still there or hasn't lessened after, its a problem...My car gets it also. I drive 20 min to and from work and school every day and still have some. My dodge durango did the same thing. If your coolant level isn't dropping and its only on the top of the dipstick and oil cap then its not an issue... its common to all FSIs 

If u change your oil and all of your oil looks like creamy then there's some sort of issue 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

Bill6211789 said:


> There really isn't a solution its condensation in the oil. The only way you can really test it is wen it starts to warm up outside see if it sticks around or drive the hell out of it for an hr to evaporate the water if its still there or hasn't lessened after, its a problem...My car gets it also. I drive 20 min to and from work and school every day and still have some. My dodge durango did the same thing. If your coolant level isn't dropping and its only on the top of the dipstick and oil cap then its not an issue... its common to all FSIs
> 
> If u change your oil and all of your oil looks like creamy then there's some sort of issue
> 
> Sent from my EVO


These engines were meant to revv, so flog the hell out of it and make it happy and take it to 6k on a normal basis. Whenever I see the milkshake I get her nice and warm then go flogging :laugh:


----------



## Yoda1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well its summer here is colorado and the milky stuff under the oil cap is no more!! 
Thanks


----------

